# superduty transmission problems



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Well, 1999 F350 psd w/ 6spd, 22,445 miles. Won,t go into reverse!
Dealer tells me several TSB on transmission. Scheduled to be pulled tomorrow.

Anyone else with tranny problems and the superduty?


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I just took delivery of a 2001 F-350 Diesel with a 6 speed, have 500 miles on it. The trans. is fine but seems a bit growly and rough in the lower gears. I don't know if it is the nature of the beast or if I have problems..? Time will tell. Did you have any tell tale signs before your problem?


----------



## MATTHEW (May 30, 2001)

Just be glad it is not the auto. My buddy rebuilds tranny's and says the rebuild kit for the superduty is over $2,000.00! OUCH!


----------

